# REO Snow Removal Work in Chicago, IL, Lima-Akron, OH, PA, CT, & NJ areas



## REOsnowremovals

Subcontracting work!

Looking to subcontract people in the following areas for snow removal services on REO foreclosure properties.

Areas of service include:


Greater Chicago area, IL 
Lima,Akron,Springfield,Columbus,Cincinnati, OH areas
Reading, Allentown, Philadelphia, PA areas
New Haven, Northwest, Hartford, CT areas
Indianapolis, Fort Wayne, IN areas
All over New Jersey area

Must have own equipment, smart phone (IPhone or Android), & or a tablet, & a high speed internet connection.

Additional equipment required: Snow Blower, Shovel, and/or plow or the removal, and Salt/Deicer to lay down on the areas where snow is removed.

Pay is weekly!!

PLEASE RESPOND/REPLY WITH THE FOLLOWING QUESTIONS ANSWERED TO BE CONSIDERED!!!

Name:
Phone number:
Email:
Equipment (Snow Blower, Shovel, plow or the removal, and Salt/Deicer):
Smart Phone (must be Android or Apple):

Previous experience with REO properties (if Yes please list previous employers): Yes/No

Home city (Location):
Servicing miles radius:
or
Servicing areas (By City or County):

Thank You!


----------



## REOsnowremovals

Interested candidates, feel free to check us out and apply for the position directly from our company website:
http://www.northsight.com/


----------



## dieselss

What's the going rate(s)?


----------



## REOsnowremovals

It varies by state, best advice is if your interested, to talk with one of our recruiters in your respective area. You can apply directly on the company website link listed above, and a recruiter would contact you promptly. Thanks!


----------



## dieselss

Chicago area..


----------



## Sawboy

Be easier to just post the rate here because once one guy finds out, it'll get posted anyway.

Chicago area:

1 ton Dually 4x4 with wideout
3/4 ton with 8' straight


----------



## REOsnowremovals

If your interested and don't want to apply directly on the http://www.northsight.com/website, you can provide your name & contact info here, and a recruiter will reach out to you to discuss the details and pay for the jobs.

In Chicago I know we have a large volume of REO foreclosed properties that need to be serviced. Thanks!


----------



## JustJeff

It's a ******** company. They advertise on Craig's List all the time. They called me and asked me if I'd do some of them. They told me 20.00 per driveway, which included shoveling/snow blowing the walk and supplying your own salt!!! Ya, I'm all over that, not. Oh, and by the way, you needed a background check done, on YOUR DIME!


----------



## Mike_PS

REOsnowremovals;1888671 said:


> If your interested and don't want to apply directly on the http://www.northsight.com/website, you can provide your name & contact info here, and a recruiter will reach out to you to discuss the details and pay for the jobs.
> 
> In Chicago I know we have a large volume of REO foreclosed properties that need to be serviced. Thanks!


I agree with the few that have posted a response to you...you just registered and are looking for subs, etc. then (as they have asked/requested) I would suggest that you might want to post some rates, maybe terms, etc. rather then sending them to a link or requesting their names and/or contact numbers - might generate more interest as well

thanks :waving:


----------



## Sawboy

Harleyjeff;1888677 said:


> It's a ******** company. They advertise on Craig's List all the time. They called me and asked me if I'd do some of them. They told me 20.00 per driveway, which included shoveling/snow blowing the walk and supplying your own salt!!! Ya, I'm all over that, not. Oh, and by the way, you needed a background check done, on YOUR DIME!


This is good enough for me


----------



## dieselss

Yea, I'm gunna post my full name and contact number on a public forum b/c you won't answer a simple request as to the going rates in the Chicago area? And now you think.others are actually going to want to work for your company.....I'm gunna guess and say....NO


----------



## JustJeff

Go back to your Craig's List ads. Hopefully nobody on this forum would sell themselves that cheaply. Spend 50-70K on a truck, then upfit it with a plow and spreader, pay for a GL policy, and then go work for 20.00 per driveway, minus the cost of your fuel and salt. You're no better than a NSP. Actually worse.


----------



## jhenderson9196

He already told you, they pay weakly,very weakly.


----------



## SnowFakers

I'm guessing he won't be back....


----------



## fozzy

Plowz pays better. With no salt.


----------



## BIG

Their pay is $20 per house, driveway,sidewalks,front steps, and you need to salt. They will then want 30-45 pictures before during and after. They pay weekly direct deposit. But once your in a week or two the start with the bs charge backs. Its a property preservation company. They get work from safeguard and 5 bros. Run far away from them.


----------



## snowngo

dieselss;1888619 said:


> What's the going rate(s)?


how's it goin man? are you looking for extra work ?


----------



## twinbrothers

This guys got the right idea, just be a broker


----------



## Fannin76

Can you have miss Mack quit calling me?


----------



## onemanband

BIG;1890052 said:


> Their pay is $20 per house, driveway,sidewalks,front steps, and you need to salt. They will then want 30-45 pictures before during and after. They pay weekly direct deposit. But once your in a week or two the start with the bs charge backs. Its a property preservation company. They get work from safeguard and 5 bros. Run far away from them.


Yep, what He said. Tried it once. NEVERRRRRRRRR, do that again. Most of the time the properties don't get plowed then the broker has to pay the penalty. Then they go out of business. Then another yahoo pops up. Usually same group of Characters but under a different name. FYI, they are getting paid $60 and you get $20. If you see it at all. Oh ya, and if there is a Charge back. Its on you. So they still made there $40 with no Liability, or expense of equipment, etc. You get the Picture.


----------



## Fannin76

who do you contact to get the contract straight from the bank? the bank obviously but who with in the bank?


----------



## Ford.crazy

lol, Just had them call me today again. A whole $24.00 to plow and shovel driveways. With that kind of pay, I think I'll run out and buy new equipment. :laughing:


----------



## Fannin76

Ford.crazy;1898431 said:


> lol, Just had them call me today again. A whole $24.00 to plow and shovel driveways. With that kind of pay, I think I'll run out and buy new equipment. :laughing:


24?!?! i was only told 20. im about to become a middle man thats where the money is!


----------



## JustJeff

I still see their ads all over Craig's List. And every time I see them I flag them. Maybe I shouldn't so the beer money guys can have some fun.


----------



## AEI

Fannin76;1904539 said:


> 24?!?! i was only told 20. im about to become a middle man thats where the money is!


Christ.. I feel sorry for the guy who gets less then 20.00 after you cut into it (middel man). Good luck with that!


----------



## Fannin76

No not be a middle man of the middle men but get the bank contracts and sub it all out.


----------



## AEI

Fannin76;1909354 said:


> No not be a middle man of the middle men but get the bank contracts and sub it all out.[/QUOTE
> 
> There is a outfit in Nevada that has a huge chunk of the REO work here and throughout the us. They are crooks too.
> 
> Well if you win REO lawn care and can offer 35.00 per home under a 1/4 acre and I dont need a extra memory card to hold 20+ pictures of every completed job... then hit me up. I can handle another 50 or so accounts next season in the DU Page area. However... winning the lottery might be easier lol
> 
> Best of luck.


----------

